# Contract up - MRV Installation?



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey all...
My DirecTV contract is up... and I absolutely love my DirecTV service so plan on staying. That being said, I do miss MRV from when I used it during the beta trial. I would like to call Directv and see if they would offer it but have a few questions for the more knowledgable folks here

1) For MRV - is there different types? I would like for it to utilize my internet connection if possible for ON Demand.
2) Are people obtaining MRV installation for free if re-upping for 2 more years, if not how much does it cost 
3) I have two HR20-700 boxes.... are people having luck obtaining an upgrade to the HR24 boxes - is it still impossible to ask for those and if so, do they provide those as part of the MRV installation? Is there that much diff. between the HR24s and my HR20-700?

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

:welcome_s

You can refer to this thread for some answers to your questions

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184897

It never hurts to just ask the CSR for what you want and see if they will give it to you.

As far as the HR24 and HR20 differences, there are people with far more knowledge than myself.

I do know that the HR24 has the DECA built in which when combined together allows for the Multi-Room Viewing without the extra little white box behind the receiver. The HR24 has a touch screen face for some of the settings. And according to my wife, "the blue light is much dimmer than the other box".

Welcome to DBStalk...


----------



## 07A3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in a similar situation, except I also had an old HR10-250 that had to be swapped because it is not compatible with MRV, so they offered to swap that for free. I really wanted to swap one of my other HR21's but they were reluctant to that. I decided to wait, and then about two months later one of the HR21's had drive failure. After a lot of bouncing around between different areas of customer service I was able to get them swap the bad HR21 and the HR10-250 as part of the MRV upgrade. I asked to have the tech bring both new DVR's as from what I have read most people are getting the HR24 if it is part of the MRV install (which was true in my area - but your results may vary), and if they send you a replacement in can be any one of the different HR variants.

They will tell you they can't guarantee any specific receiver...so you have to roll the dice a little. I had to ultimately almost cancel service, which got me transferred to the retention representatives who were finally able to put something reasonable together. I also love the service, but I wasn't willing to sign a new two year contract and get used equipment when there are a lot of other alternatives. Ultimately I just paid $99 for the MRV upgrade...originally they were going to charge an additional $49 for install (which I understand is the standard), but that was waived. 

I have found the HR24 is WAY faster at list/menu/guide changes then my HR21's. It also is much more quiet.

Just my $.02 since I was in kind of the same position and people in this forum helped me a lot. And remember - your results may vary.


----------



## 07A3 (Jan 21, 2010)

OH...and the MRV with the internet connection kit works great. I also had the beta ethernet MRV...it is the same functionality but I find for me the Deca version works better. You need to make sure you specify the internet connection when you order.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

dpusa said:


> Hey all...
> My DirecTV contract is up... and I absolutely love my DirecTV service so plan on staying. That being said, I do miss MRV from when I used it during the beta trial. I would like to call Directv and see if they would offer it but have a few questions for the more knowledgable folks here
> 
> 1) For MRV - is there different types? I would like for it to utilize my internet connection if possible for ON Demand.
> ...


There really isn't any re-upping. Certain changes trigger a 2 year commitment and others don't. It's never voluntary. MRV does not require one. When I was thinking about doing it that said $99 but the installation failed and I'm still using it via Cat-5 just like the Beta.


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks all... will let you know how it goes....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If all you have right now are HR20s, you'll keep those, and use MRV with them and an Internet Kit. They only swap receivers when it's necessary. If you had an H20, they'd swap it out for an H21+, if you had an R15, they'd put in an R16 (to be SWM compatible, still not MRV compatible.)

Since there is no equipment change, no contract. You'll get two DECAs for the DVRs, new SWM dish, ICK etc.


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Dpeters that definitely helps...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

If they swapped one or more of your receivers for the MRV upgrade, even if you paild the $99, you more then likely got a 2yr extension despite what they may have told you. I would send them an email and ask when your contract runs out.


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey all

Thanks for the advice... called DirecTV and they are doing the install later this week with the internet connection kit and no contract renewal and also no cost for the installation.

I do have one/two questions however... 

1. As I have the HR20s What new equipment gets installed including the installation kit and where?
2. For the internet connection kit does one of the receivers need to be near my router or can they just connect that to an ethernet port near the receiver (or is it for both receivers) as I have whole home cat.5 network setup already as each HR20 is next to a ethernet connection already...

Thanks all


----------



## drewba (Sep 18, 2007)

I was in a very similar position to you; my 2 year commitment was up and I was interested in MRV.

DirecTV came out last week and set everything up. The total was $99 plus tax and included an HR24 to replace an HR10-250, the Internet Connection Kit, the DECA module for an HR21 and a new multiswitch for the dish. The installation went well and everything works great.

The Internet Connection Kit is next to one of the receivers and then connects to a wireless bridge that I already had in place.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpusa said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks for the advice... called DirecTV and they are doing the install later this week with the internet connection kit and no contract renewal and also no cost for the installation.
> 
> ...


Most likely you have a legacy setup, which means that you have two cables going to each of your DVR's. In that case, they will replace the dish with a SWM-LNB dish. One cable will go from the dish to a central location where the cable runs to your rooms are and a splitter will be installed there. At that point, the splitter will be used to then run a single cable to each of your receivers. A white DECA unit will also be installed behind each of your receivers.

With regard to the ICK, if you have an ethernet cable currently near one of your receivers, they can use the now non-used second cable. That cable will be hooked to the the splitter and the Broadband DECA will be attached to it along with the ethernet cable from the router.

- Merg


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks the Merg.... now wish the installer has two HR24s would LOVE a swap out....


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

dpusa said:


> Thanks the Merg.... now wish the installer has two HR24s would LOVE a swap out....


Dont be too heartbroken if you dont get the HR24 swap (since we know they are in short supply). The HR20 actually works beautifully with MRV. Much much faster than when I tried it with my home network. Heck even my HR23 which is generally a dog works really well with MRV.

The HR24 is faster than most receivers, but based on the HR20/HR24 comparison it isnt really that much faster. Hell of a lot faster than my HR23, though.


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey guys

So had the tech. come today and he installed the MRV kit with internet connection. A few questions.... 

1. all seems fine (recording 2 HD streams, internet ON Demand etc) but the dish did not have to be replaced - is that ok? 

2. One of the HR20-700s had to be replaced as it did not recognize the SWM signal - so the tech switched it out for a HR24 at no charge (which is UBER nice.... and QUICK) however he said there is no contract extension - when I called DirecTV they said my contract has not be extended (or does not show it in the system).... I thought all equipment changed caused a new 2 yr? 

Thanks.....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dpusa said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So had the tech. come today and he installed the MRV kit with internet connection. A few questions....
> 
> ...


If you already has a SWiMLNB dish (hit the - key on the remote, if you have SWiM is says SWiM Connected.

If you have the protection plan that wouldn't cause an extension. If you don't maybe DirecTV was being nice and not extending it since it was replaced due to not playing nice with the SWiM Connected Home install.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpusa said:


> 2. One of the HR20-700s had to be replaced as it did not recognize the SWM signal - so the tech switched it out for a HR24 at no charge (which is UBER nice.... and QUICK) however he said there is no contract extension - when I called DirecTV they said my contract has not be extended (or does not show it in the system).... I thought all equipment changed caused a new 2 yr?
> 
> Thanks.....





RAD said:


> If you have the protection plan that wouldn't cause an extension. If you don't maybe DirecTV was being nice and not extending it since it was replaced due to not playing nice with the SWiM Connected Home install.


Replacement of a defective leased receiver does not trigger a new 2 year commitment.

Replacement of a defective owned receiver with a leased receiver (due to no protection plan), adding an additional receiver, or upgrading from SD to HD to non-DVR to DVR will trigger a new 2 year commitment.

- Merg


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks all.... will wait again until tomorrow and call back! Loving the HR24 and MRV again (its been a long time since the beta)....

HIT DASH - It did indeed say SWIM Connected...


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

All....

Well, my contract was indeed NOT extended as it was a technical reason however I wanted another HR24 so I requested/asked for another one and was given one at no cost and shipping  Unfortunately the call died half way through my call and I had to call back but the CSR honored the orig agreement. So today I get home and I have the HR24 waiting for me 
HOWEVER I was also sent a HR21 - when looking at my account online it says two seperate orders were placed at $0.00. What do I do next? Can I still choose to keep the HR24?


----------



## dpusa (Oct 8, 2010)

dpusa said:


> All....
> 
> Well, my contract was indeed NOT extended as it was a technical reason however I wanted another HR24 so I requested/asked for another one and was given one at no cost and shipping  Unfortunately the call died half way through my call and I had to call back but the CSR honored the orig agreement. So today I get home and I have the HR24 waiting for me
> HOWEVER I was also sent a HR21 - when looking at my account online it says two seperate orders were placed at $0.00. What do I do next? Can I still choose to keep the HR24?


ANy help folks?


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Keep the 24 and send the 21 back. Call and tell them you received it in error.


----------

